# DSub Cable Max Length?



## theBOWMAN (Dec 17, 2018)

Hi All,

Anyone know what the upper limit on how long a DSub cable carrying 8 mic signals can be before you start to run into problems? 

Cheers!


----------



## wst3 (Dec 17, 2018)

"it depends"

on a bunch of factors, including cable type, proximity of noise generators, possibly the equipment on either end (probably not).

Analog audio, microphone or line level, can go great distances over plain old copper. You don't run into problems until you climb up the spectrum into RF territory, or switch to digital.

For all practical purposes there is no limit, and limits that are published are based on specific details which are often not listed.

I use 100 foot microphone cables all the time, with no problems. Would I be happier if those signals were line level? Probably, but I'm not unhappy.

If you tell us what you are trying to do, with a little more detail, we may be able to point out pitfalls.


----------



## theBOWMAN (Dec 17, 2018)

wst3 said:


> "it depends"
> 
> on a bunch of factors, including cable type, proximity of noise generators, possibly the equipment on either end (probably not).
> 
> ...



Thanks for your help! 

I'm trying to come up with a wallbox/stagebox solution which I can use in a few different locations, sometimes I'll only need it to go through a wall but other times down a corridor and into the 100ft range. I was wondering if I used something like this >> https://www.redco.com/REDCO-16ch-XLR-Dsub-Input-Box.html if it might be really nice and easy as I can just swap to a DSub cable of appropriate length..


----------



## burp182 (Dec 17, 2018)

Should be fine. Just make sure the connections within the DSub are properly done (whether soldered or crimped). There are a lot of them in a compact connector. And a fairly low capacitance multicable may be beneficial on a long run. But most commercially available cable should be ok.


----------



## Olfirf (Dec 17, 2018)

You want to go all that way from the microphones to the preamps? 100 feet is probably going to be ok, but you have to add the length of the microphone cable to that!  If you have the option to go the longer distance past the preamp, that is of course the better. Line signal can go a very long way in a balanced cable!
But you probably want access to the preamp settings in your tracking room, so, leading the stage box there is fine.
However, I would not recommend using SUB-D connectors. I recently did all my studio wiring from scratch with everything connected to patch bays, now. As I bought the patchbays before that new plan, those were Sub-D patch bays. My old way of thinking was, that this is way easier, because you can get every cable you need. But believe me, at one point you will probably come to the conclusion, that it is way better to be able to solder your own cables! You may think, no! I won't! -- But believe me! You probably will! 
Anyway, I just soldered 18 Sub-D connectors of the past month. That is a task, I would not even wish for my worst enemy!
Besides, A Sub-D connector means one more connector (and possible source of problems or degradation) which can be avoided by just using a stage box with soldering option. It is not really difficult to learn soldering XLR-connectors! I just started learning that for this purpose, too. You need some decent tools, watch a couple of videos on youtube and practice. After one day, you are good to go!


----------



## theBOWMAN (Dec 19, 2018)

This is all super helpful - thanks all for your input.

I hear you on the soldering thing, I can actually do it already but I suffer from sporadic crippling laziness  That being said I think soldering DSub cables is probably beyond me at the moment, I tried a couple of years ago and struggled pretty badly!

Sounds like I need to do some more chin stroking to figure out exactly what I need and contemplate conquering my laziness in the name of signal quality!


----------



## Olfirf (Dec 19, 2018)

No problem! Just to be sure ... my hint is DO learn soldering, but AVOID D-SUB soldering. You can do that by not buying any equipment, like patch bays of stage boxes with Sub-D. Instead, buy those with normal soldering terminals. No need for laziness! It is actually fun to solder!  And your stage box won't be that hard for a start.


----------



## chimuelo (Dec 19, 2018)

DSubs are my favorite connection type.
I get anything needed from these guys, at any size any gauge, etc.

https://www.proaudiola.com/

I use mine in racks. Once I make the necessary connections I’m done.
No muss no fuss.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Dec 19, 2018)

One thing to consider is that every recording studio ever runs mic-level signals into their control rooms. That's where the console with the mic preamps is (although outboard mic preamps started becoming popular the same time project studios did).

On the other hand, https://mil-media.com/HV-3R.html (remote-controlled mic preamps) do exist for a reason.


----------

